# Making union transition or not! (Help)



## Lettyman (Apr 5, 2018)

Hey guys! I am a brand new member to this site, although I have read quite a few threads as a non-member. Anyways, I'm at a tough point in my early electrical career. 
Im 21, and have been working about 2 years for a small non union shop in New Jersey. Work is great, always busy and can get up to 60 hours a week if I want. I make 20 an hour, which I am satisfied with but don't have any benefits (ok for now thanks to mom and dad lol, but not gonna fly in the near future.) I am pretty advanced for a 2nd year apprentice, I have my own company truck, go to jobs on my own, get things done without issues, etc. The boss is super hard on me, almost to the point that it isn't worth working there, which has lead me to looking to go possibly union. I can keep my head up and learn from my mistakes and get better with the criticism, but it has gotten to a point where it is almost overkill and has started to make me look at my options. I love the residential work we do, and ultimately want to get my license and open up shop one day. 
Now the tough part is, I have an opportunity to get into local 102 out of parsippany, NJ. Went to the first meeting and everything that they told me sounds great, but have heard various negative things, about IBEW in general and that Local 102 is always slow and has some questionable workers. I feel like I can succeed greatly with the union, but am afraid of running into no work, and fighting the union to get out, if I realize it's not for me. I do have commercial and industrial jobsite experience, and enjoy being out there, but electrical wise I haven't done anything on an industrial scale. 
If anyone could give me some insight and maybe steer me in the right direction. I take my test in 2 weeks, and from my "union hookup", He'll have me working in no time. I get that ultimately it's my decision but any bit of wisdom could help me out greatly right now. Just trying to make the right decision to Benifit my career as an electrician. -Thanks


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

GO FOR IT.

You said two years apprentice so far. If it does not involve training and documented hours it is nothing, they are just using you.
Go for the Union they WILL train you, and you will be a jorneyman when you finish.
Work hard and a company will keep you working.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you like what you're doing, stay. If you like adventure, new experiences, proper training, better pay, a pension, and bene's, go union.


----------



## Lettyman (Apr 5, 2018)

My apprenticeship is documented and I have been taking classes as well, but definitely think the union route would be better learning wise. Anyone from nj or local 102 that is on here and could give me some pluses and minuses about the job, that would be great.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Lettyman said:


> Hey guys! I am a brand new member to this site, although I have read quite a few threads as a non-member. Anyways, I'm at a tough point in my early electrical career.
> Im 21, and have been working about 2 years for a small non union shop in New Jersey. Work is great, always busy and can get up to 60 hours a week if I want. I make 20 an hour, which I am satisfied with but don't have any benefits (ok for now thanks to mom and dad lol, but not gonna fly in the near future.) I am pretty advanced for a 2nd year apprentice, I have my own company truck, go to jobs on my own, get things done without issues, etc. The boss is super hard on me, almost to the point that it isn't worth working there, which has lead me to looking to go possibly union. I can keep my head up and learn from my mistakes and get better with the criticism, but it has gotten to a point where it is almost overkill and has started to make me look at my options. I love the residential work we do, and ultimately want to get my license and open up shop one day.
> Now the tough part is, I have an opportunity to get into local 102 out of parsippany, NJ. Went to the first meeting and everything that they told me sounds great, but have heard various negative things, about IBEW in general and that Local 102 is always slow and has some questionable workers. I feel like I can succeed greatly with the union, but am afraid of running into no work, and fighting the union to get out, if I realize it's not for me. I do have commercial and industrial jobsite experience, and enjoy being out there, but electrical wise I haven't done anything on an industrial scale.
> If anyone could give me some insight and maybe steer me in the right direction. I take my test in 2 weeks, and from my "union hookup", He'll have me working in no time. I get that ultimately it's my decision but any bit of wisdom could help me out greatly right now. Just trying to make the right decision to Benifit my career as an electrician. -Thanks


You would be perfect for Hack but, he got banned. :sad:
Maybe he would become a signatory contractor just to pick you up. :smile:


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I lived in nj and worked non union for 6 years , I’ve wrked for some big contractors and was at 25 ph ,
No benies , amd couldn’t afford heath insurance .

I got a lot of good experience on big commercial and industrial jobs , 

That was the only plus of non union that you get to do journeyman wrk 
If your good witjen your first few years . 

I couldn’t tried 164 and 102 but it is very hard to get in ,

Work is slow but if you can get into a good shop you will be set for life and stay busy .

I got into ibew 363 my state and 
The diff between union wage and benies is night and day , the wage for jw is double compared to non union , pension , annuity , vacation checks , you actually have a future .

Plus five years of schooling you can’t beat it .

But you will start over and earn your stripes as an apprentice you are called whale **** until your a jw .

But it’s worth it to have a retirement 

In nj non union I had no future just making the contractor money .

If you could get into 102 I know ppl in nj that would give an arm for it 

I would jump at it ASAP .


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

If you join just worry about yourself and not what others are doing. If someone is being lazy that is on the contractor and has nothing to do with you.

My advice is to do it for two years or until you turn out and make your decision whether you want to stay in or not then.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @Lettyman!

Let me talk to you like I would my own sons:

At your age and in NJ you are being foolish if you don't go union.

The pay and benefits is night and day. Why stay with an employer that is just using you for cheap labor?

I don't care what local you join but go do it and stop wasting time.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Lettyman said:


> and fighting the union to get out, if I realize it's not for me.


Never a problem to leave, you will have a hard time if you want back is all. 

Getting in is the hard part, getting out is easy. 

Go for it!


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Southeast Power said:


> Lettyman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! I am a brand new member to this site, although I have read quite a few threads as a non-member. Anyways, I'm at a tough point in my early electrical career.
> ...


Why did jack get banned


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

I mean hack


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Switchgear277 said:


> Why did jack get banned





Switchgear277 said:


> I mean hack


For being too good of a player... 

Want to hear about my weekend?
I've been working
on my blackjack system.
All right. So.
I go down to Atlantic City...
...and I'm in the casino
with my Wash 'N Drys.
Did I tell you I had
the idea for them first?
Anyway, I'm sitting there
and I'm playing blackjack, right?
They bar me.
They bar me!
I'm out! I'm barred!
I can't get in now.
Right? You know why?
Being too good a player.
How much did you win?
I was down a couple hundred.
But they could tell I was good.
They looked at me and threw me out.
They bar me.
So they deal me off the bottom.
I can tell.
So I yell at the dealer.
He goes to the pit boss.
So I throw my complimentary
watered-down drink in his fat face!
So they barred me
for being too good a player.
Think I'll go to Vegas next week.
I wish you would shut up.
Vegas knows how to treat you right.
Because you got broads
and Wayne Newton.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> I mean hack


We cannot speak of it. :crying:


----------



## Lettyman (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you for the responses everyone. One thing I forgot to mention was my ultimate goal would be to get licensed and start up my own company one day. I do think getting into the IBEW would be a great experience and a great way to learn the trade. anyone who was union and started uo their own company wanna share experiences? Thank you!


----------



## Lettyman (Apr 5, 2018)

Just following up on this thread, I officially accepted my offer for the apprenticeship program 👍🏻 I start next week and am excited to see what is ahead of me. For any future apprentices taking the test and interviewing, the test is easy just brush up on algebra and the interview was a breeze! Thanks again everyone.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Thays not algebra...I dunno wtf it is but its no algebra I did in school.
I think some of that chit was on the spacecraft they found in Roswell!


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


> You would be perfect for Hack but, he got banned. :sad:
> Maybe he would become a signatory contractor just to pick you up. :smile:


 @HackWork is *no longer banned*, he just chooses NOT to participate in conversations after he was attacked last time. (No sense in arguing with an idiot when the masses can't tell the difference) :wink:


He is a great friend of mine. :vs_cool:

Click on his name and (above) you should be able to PM him.


----------



## CesaraVega (Jul 16, 2018)

Ive heard from former union workers that it is so worth it. I hear that they offer good insurance plans. You need to also take into consideration 401k plans, Holiday, etc.. Im currently enrolled in a trade school for electrician and am looking to take the apprenticeship route once i graduate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CesaraVega said:


> Ive heard from former union workers that it is so worth it. I hear that they offer good insurance plans. You need to also take into consideration 401k plans, Holiday, etc.. Im currently enrolled in a trade school for electrician and am looking to take the apprenticeship route once i graduate.


Welcome aboard @CesaraVega!

Apply to the union anytime they are taking applications, your being in a school is irrelevant to getting accepted.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

To the OP, I would say go for it, but if you ever have the idea of starting your own business do not. Once in the union you will be stuck on commercial projects so you will miss a lot of learning opportunities.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> To the OP, I would say go for it, but if you ever have the idea of starting your own business do not. Once in the union you will be stuck on commercial projects so you will miss a lot of learning opportunities.


I disagree. Depends on where you are and even then depends on the company. Many locals have industrial and residential work. The beauty with union is it is easy to switch to a new company and get different experience. Difficult to do that when non union. 

Commercial service work is everywhere. I spend 15 years with a big union shop on a service van doing everything, commercial, residential, industrial.

If I stayed with the non union shop I started with, I would have mainly done new houses.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I disagree. Depends on where you are and even then depends on the company. Many locals have industrial and residential work. The beauty with union is it is easy to switch to a new company and get different experience. Difficult to do that when non union.
> 
> Commercial service work is everywhere. I spend 15 years with a big union shop on a service van doing everything, commercial, residential, industrial.
> 
> *If I stayed with the non union shop I started with, I would have mainly done new houses*.


Are most residential companies union in your area? Here the only residential union does are large apartments and condos THAT I KNOW OF.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

eddy current said:


> I disagree. Depends on where you are and even then depends on the company. Many locals have industrial and residential work. The beauty with union is it is easy to switch to a new company and get different experience. Difficult to do that when non union.
> 
> Commercial service work is everywhere. I spend 15 years with a big union shop on a service van doing everything, commercial, residential, industrial.
> 
> If I stayed with the non union shop I started with, I would have mainly done new houses.


We will have to agree to disagree. I my area union guys are large job types of guys who do what they are told and kick ass money wise. 
The really good electricians are non union guys who have worked every part of the trade. It sounds like it but I am not putting the unions down I am just saying you get a very limited experience when it comes to job diversity.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> Are most residential companies union in your area? Here the only residential union does are large apartments and condos THAT I KNOW OF.


We have a good market share for ressi actually. I would guess around 50%. Of course we have the big shops but also small shops. Many small shops with less than 5 workers.


----------

